# PFT - Pure Foods Tasmania



## henry vanderhave (18 June 2007)

hi guys.Just a few thoughts on this coal emerger.Been on this one quite a while,traded it a couple of times successfully and it is one that is slipping quietly under the radar.Rose 15%today now at 21c, in last month has risen from 15c .has large coal deposits constantly drilling and expanding resource bas e.g.100mil tonnes plus ,My view only but seems to be chick sitting on branch flapping its wings,i look at e trade charts (foreign language to me but the line goes strait up) worth alook guys.REmember,keep the faith,be strong.


----------



## henry vanderhave (5 July 2007)

*Re: COK - ****atoo Coal*

Hi guys.This share just keeps on keeping on.Up 18% today to 26c.This share is avoided by traders in my view so very little volatility just slowly slowly getting stronger.A good one for the bottom draw.Worth alook.cheers


----------



## trueblue (5 July 2007)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

I have traded a couple of times on this one. very small trader! wish I had held it. My first BP was .16c. There are many more buys than sells. It lost for a while when Coal was considered dirty, but so did MCC. Both are now rising.


----------



## happytown (5 July 2007)

*Re: COK - ****atoo Coal*



henry vanderhave said:


> Hi guys.This share just keeps on keeping on.Up 18% today to 26c.This share is avoided by traders in my view so very little volatility just slowly slowly getting stronger.A good one for the bottom draw.Worth alook.cheers




henry,

the recent interest in COK may have something to do with the recent ann of due diligence on MLM's qld coal interests (released 02/07/07):

"Metallica Minerals Limited (ASX: MLM) today announced that it had entered into an option agreement to sell its south-east Queensland coal assets held by two wholly owned subsidiary companies, to Cockatoo Coal Limited for a total value of approximately $10 million in cash and shares, plus a coal royalty.

...

Cockatoo Coal has paid Metallica a $250,000 non-refundable option fee that will be deducted from the cash payable. The option is exercisable within a two week due diligence period.

...

Metallica’s coal assets subject to the Cockatoo Coal option agreement are located in the Surat and Moreton Coal Basins, together with EPC 882 (an area of approximately 150 square kilometres) located in the Tarong Basin, which contains the Taabinga Measured Resource 35.5Mt and Indicated Resource 128.3Mt totalling a Measured and Indicated Resource of 163.8 million tonnes of thermal coal (see ASX Release – March Quarterly Report, 30 April 2007). The coal assets include agreements with two joint venture partners, Cougar Energy Limited (ASX-CXY) for Underground Coal Gasification (UCG), and with unlisted Eastern Mining Corporation Pty. Ltd who are evaluating the Coal to Liquids (CTL) potential in the Felton area of the Condamine Coal Project.

..."

cheers


----------



## wolf (5 July 2007)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

This was listed on Fat Prophets as a buy last night. That probably explains today's rise. It will be intersting to see if the rise continues or is short lived.


----------



## trueblue (5 July 2007)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Prices normally fall a little after a rise due to Fat Prophets forecast but only temporarily. Fats are long range forcasters so the fact that they are recommending COK is good enough for me. It is good to get this type of feed back-thank you.I bought more today at top price .26c so I am hoping they have a future.


----------



## moses (21 August 2007)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

This stock is bouncing back better than most. Its up over 20% today and might be well worth a closer look.


----------



## cuttlefish (22 August 2007)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

They seem to have a lot of known coal resources in the surat basin, including recently acquired metallica mins coal resources, and the qld govt has recently announced a rail extension into the area - is this a potential reason for the strength?


----------



## imaginator (25 October 2007)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Hi,
COK seems like going up! I love COK! It is a good buy.

Looking at the graph, its been going steadily up. 

The only time COK was down was during the subprime crunch.


Anyone holding this?


----------



## noirua (30 October 2007)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

With Kores and Kepco on board there must be a lot of confidence in Cockatoo coal and sales more certain as well.  Encouraging now and worth looking at.


----------



## michael_selway (2 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



wolf said:


> This was listed on Fat Prophets as a buy last night. That probably explains today's rise. It will be intersting to see if the rise continues or is short lived.




Does anyone still own this?

*Cockatoo Coal is an emerging Australian coal company with a large portfolio of Queensland coal tenements covering in excess of 3,500km². The Company currently has identified 90+million tonnes of total coal resources (JORC) and has plans for aggressive exploration and development during 2008, and is also considering the potential for future acquisitions.

The company's intent is to commence mining from 2011, with a current target production of 12.5Mtpa by 2015.*

thx

MS


----------



## wildmanchris (2 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Hi Michael,

I own it, picked it in the 2008 stock tipping comp and fat phrophets are all over it.

Had a fairly strong day today - and if the charts repeat themselves should fall back a bit and consolidate before making another run.  They have a pretty big year planned for 2008 from what I understand - pleased to be holding.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



wildmanchris said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I own it, picked it in the 2008 stock tipping comp and fat phrophets are all over it.
> 
> Had a fairly strong day today - and if the charts repeat themselves should fall back a bit and consolidate before making another run.  They have a pretty big year planned for 2008 from what I understand - pleased to be holding.




Cockatoo Coal is also one of my favourites for 2008. Posco Australia Ltd raised their holding to 18.04% and KEPCO to 9.8%. Moved to a break-out position on the charts after yesterdays 5.5 cent rise to 80 cents.


----------



## wildmanchris (4 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

It seems to be pretty tightly held - seems to be kind of the same as mundo is which, was picked by FP at about the same time as this one.  Be interesting to see how it goes today.


----------



## hyperterminal (4 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Bought a small parcel today at 84c seems to be a stock on the move hopefully I've made the right decision......


----------



## wildmanchris (5 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Must be due for a drop back and consolidation - its run pretty hard this week.  I had another  buy order in on tuesday for $0.63 and just missed out on it, and its run 19 cents since then.  

There are alot of major shareholders, and long term will be a good stock to be holding but wont be surprised to see a pull back next week with some profit taking.


----------



## wildmanchris (7 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

COK is running pretty hard - after being down to .78 this morning it took off!!!  Is my favorite share - up from .65 to .92 this year.


----------



## michael_selway (7 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



wildmanchris said:


> COK is running pretty hard - after being down to .78 this morning it took off!!!  Is my favorite share - up from .65 to .92 this year.




Hm you might have to eat your words in your earlier post!

Totally unbelievable this stock!

thx

MS


----------



## AussiePaul72 (7 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

I'm of the opinion that COK has a very good outlook for the future. I've been watching it for the about the last month and was looking for an entry point today. Shame i didn't buy straight up when it slipped back just under 80c. Was waiting for it to ease back back it just kept moving forward. Was fortunate to get aboard at 90c and very happy with that! Seems to be a very tightly held stock. Looking at the market depth today there was an avalanche of buyers compared to sellers ..... and i noted at one point it got down to only 4 sellers 
Good luck to all


----------



## wildmanchris (7 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



michael_selway said:


> Hm you might have to eat your words in your earlier post!
> 
> Totally unbelievable this stock!
> 
> ...




True true - however as you can understand I am happily chomping away on words, and may do so for a good portion of the evening.  Be interesting to see where it heads tomorrow.

:brille:


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Quite a performance for Cockatoo Coal as they finish the day above a dollar at $1.01, up 19 cents, after trading between 78 cents and $1.135 during the day, and confirming a strong breakout.
The Posco and KEPCO factor are driving this one onwards.


----------



## shaunm (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Well someoine knew something yesterday about this mornings announcement  and who said insider trading was dead!?


----------



## wildmanchris (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Report out this morning:  Acquisition of Surat Basin Exploration Tenements.  Also a speeding ticket but that was always on the cards......


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



wildmanchris said:


> Report out this morning:  Acquisition of Surat Basin Exploration Tenements.  Also a speeding ticket but that was always on the cards......




http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080108/pdf/316tq94gq970w4.pdf
"Acquisition of Surat Basin Tenements", QLD


----------



## chewy (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



shaunm said:


> Well someoine knew something yesterday about this mornings announcement  and who said insider trading was dead!?




Yeah a bit suss - seems like COK is leaky 

How can they say in their speeding ticket - not aware of any information that could effect SP - then at same time release an ann of a new tenement


----------



## wildmanchris (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Seems like there are a few panicky sellers today maybe caught up in the hype of this one and got in high yesterday.


----------



## shaunm (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Well I had been looking at COK for a while now and decided I had to have some COK and got in this morning at 99c Consequently I now feel like a bit of a COK!:
Looks like I'll be holding COK until it firms up again!?


----------



## JDC (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Beyond all the discussion of price so far on this stock, there is an element that isn't going up and down every day - this company has solid management.

My view is that long term this stock is going places.

Norman Seckold was or is involved in the following stocks, and those who like his proactive corporate approach should get involved in the following companies:

CXC - massive resources and big upward potential
BMI - biomedical company that is poised for rapid growth


----------



## wildmanchris (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Agree JDC.  Im in this long term, however always good fun to see it run and potentially take some profits.


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

All a bit of a puzzle that jump to $1.135 yesterday. Can't have been a leak as the final announcement wasn't that special. Surely someone didn't tell a lie to give themselves an opportunity to unload. 

Anyway, everything looks solid for the year ahead.


----------



## wildmanchris (8 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Im no expert, but it just seemed like a bit of excitement due to very short line of sellers (down to 4 at one stage) and people jumping on in the hope of a massive run and a quick trade potential.  

I would guess some of those jumped off today when it opened down.


----------



## Doris (9 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



wildmanchris said:


> Seems like there are a few panicky sellers today maybe caught up in the hype of this one and got in high yesterday.




From a friend of mine today who is heavily into COK:

_Interesting article on business news-ninemsn. FLX struck a deal with South Korea to supply Coal.  Initially I thought this was COK, alas I read on to see FLX etc. ooohh!!I Thought this was why COK jumped as they also have some major shareholders that are Korean and are linked directly to power stations. 

My hope is that they get their act together and start producing asap. This will result in the Koreans influencing the price in an upwards direction. Korean comps. have a big stake in COK.
_

Any comments on potential Korean influence on COK?

Notice the follow on with MLM from COK's rise?
Taabinga has huge potential.  Huge.


----------



## michael_selway (9 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



JDC said:


> Beyond all the discussion of price so far on this stock, there is an element that isn't going up and down every day - this company has solid management.
> 
> My view is that long term this stock is going places.
> 
> ...




Hi Doesnt anyone know COK's current Resourse/Reserve status?

thx

MS

*ACQUISITION OF SURAT BASIN EXPLORATION TENEMENTS
Acquisition of a further 816 square kilometres of EPCs in the Surat Basin
New tenements contiguous with existing projects
Drilling and exploration capability currently being increased*


----------



## shaunm (15 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Can any holders or observers offer a possible reason for the drop in SP; apart from our market being a bit of a "basket case" at the moment!?


----------



## michael_selway (15 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



shaunm said:


> Can any holders or observers offer a possible reason for the drop in SP; apart from our market being a bit of a "basket case" at the moment!?




its hardly a drop imo (look at the 12 month chart)! 78c as we speak!

thx

MS

*Cockatoo Coal Limited (COK) is a coal exploration company. Companys primary focus is on both thermal and metallurgical coal at its contiguous Wonbindi and Dingo projects in the Bowen Basin in Queensland.*


----------



## wildmanchris (15 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



shaunm said:


> Can any holders or observers offer a possible reason for the drop in SP; apart from our market being a bit of a "basket case" at the moment!?




Agree with Michael - only a drop if you bought it when it went a bit silly one crazy day in January.  A long term share which should hold well in the current conditions IMO.


----------



## michael_selway (16 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



wildmanchris said:


> Agree with Michael - only a drop if you bought it when it went a bit silly one crazy day in January.  A long term share which should hold well in the current conditions IMO.




Yep coal is still a necessity in a recession more than oil one could say!

The other thign is gold, as US dollar will be worthless if the fed cuts rates durign the recession

thx

MS


----------



## shaunm (17 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Dang COK is getting sold down (again) today.
This one is really hurting. I picked it up in the .90's.:chainsaw:
Let's just say I am sweating on some reports from the Surat tenements recently aquired.


----------



## wildmanchris (17 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Shaun - I wouldnt sweat this one unless you were trading it and hoping for a quick buck, it which case maybe a stop was in order.  

I think the gains are to had for the patient.  It's always hard - but ignore the short term loss and check it in 6 months.  I dont think the Surat tenements will bring massive gains shott term - although Michael might have a better idea.  

Note that this is only my opinion


----------



## michael_selway (17 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



shaunm said:


> Dang COK is getting sold down (again) today.
> This one is really hurting. I picked it up in the .90's.:chainsaw:
> Let's just say I am sweating on some reports from the Surat tenements recently aquired.




Hi shaunm, why didnt you buy at a lower price? you bought at the near peak?

thx

MS

*Business Description 
Cockatoo Coal Limited (COK) is a coal exploration company. Companys primary focus is on both thermal and metallurgical coal at its contiguous Wonbindi and Dingo projects in the Bowen Basin in Queensland. *


----------



## noirua (26 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

We had fair opportunities to pick up Cockatoo Coal at around 50 cents or less. Lots of good backers for this stock and I hope those who bought near $1 averaged down, great opportunity are COK, IMHO.


----------



## F-P (26 January 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Very happy to have picked up some COK *insert Beavis & Butthead laugh* at 59c during the recent slump.  Indiscriminate, panic selling rules!

Seriously though, I think this is one of the few quality small-cap coal stocks available.  Add to this the fact that the short-term fundamentals for coal look great, and I'm hoping to have picked a winner.


----------



## noirua (5 February 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

"Acquisition of Surat Basin Tenements", Horse Creek EPC796 and EPC813 Dogwood Creek:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080205/pdf/31798lcrpr8wbs.pdf


----------



## Real1ty (6 March 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

I have been watching this stock for awhile now and jumped on board today @.60

Excellent long term play and have to say i am very excited about the long term prospects of this company.

Of course it might be a bumpy ride but as resources are upgraded and infrastructure projects commenced etc, there should be some nice re ratings along the way.


----------



## urgalzmine (8 March 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Hey guys/gals

I had some little research into the Bowen Basin but I couldnt find what grade of coal is in the areas that COK was looking to drill. Does anyone know what percentage of coal is actually Coking coal?

The location, Bowen Basin is the same area as RIO;s mines. I dont understand why RIO didnt drill there if there is so much high grade coal?

I also read in the herald sun today that the whole Bowen Basin area has been flooded meaning that operation has been suspended for 6 weeks. Apparently analysts predicting that coking coal will reach $300 US per tonne.

meh i suppose the news doesnt help COK as they wont be extracting for another 3-4 yrs


----------



## noirua (8 March 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



urgalzmine said:


> Hey guys/gals
> 
> I had some little research into the Bowen Basin but I couldnt find what grade of coal is in the areas that COK was looking to drill. Does anyone know what percentage of coal is actually Coking coal?
> 
> ...




Hi, this link confirms the US$300 tonne for coking coal:  http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page38?oid=48954&sn=Detail

***Above link is OK, the site has an error problem, as of posting.


----------



## urgalzmine (8 March 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

noirua,

The website is down,  just buy the herald sun 08/03/07 page 97

I would look at this stock in the new couple of years when they actually look like  producing, its pretty much a speculative stock not really going anywhere.


----------



## noirua (10 April 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Cockatoo Coal appear a lot stronger after the announcement of a resource increase at Guluguba, now measuring over 100 million tonnes:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080408/pdf/318gny16syg89q.pdf


----------



## roland (10 April 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



noirua said:


> Cockatoo Coal appear a lot stronger after the announcement of a resource increase at Guluguba, now measuring over 100 million tonnes:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080408/pdf/318gny16syg89q.pdf




Plus there is some speculation that it was highlighted by FAT Prophets yesterday in their free email shot


----------



## meganut (10 April 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

I spoke to Mark Lochtenberg today (very helpful and returned my call fast), I like the look of this company for the long term, deposits are thermal coal, they are expecting to start producing in 2012 and at around 8M tonnes per year, will be purchasing infrastructure long before then and expect to have resource upgrades further down the track.

Best thing is that they will be able to take advantage of the higher coal prices because unlike some of the coal players at the moment they are locked into contracts from 12 months ago and although thermal coal prices have risen to over $205 a tonne they are only getting $78ish a tonne because of these contracts. COK will be trying hard to avoid contracts and get the most for their coal as they can.

And Gladstone is supposed to have a new port loading facility come online in 2012 as well which will see the QLD coal exporters able to expedite more tonnes out through the port.

Hopefully by then we may see the SP similar to where FLX is now.

Cheers


----------



## noirua (11 April 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



meganut said:


> I spoke to Mark Lochtenberg today (very helpful and returned my call fast), I like the look of this company for the long term, deposits are thermal coal, they are expecting to start producing in 2012 and at around 8M tonnes per year, will be purchasing infrastructure long before then and expect to have resource upgrades further down the track.
> 
> Best thing is that they will be able to take advantage of the higher coal prices because unlike some of the coal players at the moment they are locked into contracts from 12 months ago and although thermal coal prices have risen to over $205 a tonne they are only getting $78ish a tonne because of these contracts. COK will be trying hard to avoid contracts and get the most for their coal as they can.
> 
> ...




Looks very good. I think thermal coal out of Newcastle trades at around US$118 a tonne, as of last week, and most companies will see increases for benchmark thermal at about US$125 a tonne from this month.


----------



## lucifuge (26 May 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

COK broke its ascending triangle today on heavy volume. It closed significantly ($1.07) above the resistance line of approximately $0.975. Not bad for a poor trading day in general and also with no news behind it.


----------



## michael_selway (26 May 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



lucifuge said:


> COK broke its ascending triangle today on heavy volume. It closed significantly ($1.07) above the resistance line of approximately $0.975. Not bad for a poor trading day in general and also with no news behind it.




Hm not bad

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -0.1 0.0 -0.2 -2.5 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## noirua (23 August 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Cockatoo coal have fallen back and MAY now be offering an opportunity for those of us who retain the faith:  http://www.compareshares.com.au/kraa47.php


----------



## Miner (24 August 2008)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



noirua said:


> Cockatoo coal have fallen back and MAY now be offering an opportunity for those of us who retain the faith:  http://www.compareshares.com.au/kraa47.php




COK could be a good share but the price on Friday has actually gone up.

So it will be on Monday with higher DJ and some impact from the posting in ASF too

Let us see how it behaves and execpting one of the directors heavily on 7th and 8th Aug there seems to be no bright news on the market

I will rather wait and see


----------



## Bhenn (20 April 2009)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Got a tip off from an associate that this stock would be good to add to my portfolio at the moment. Am thinking about having a small play at it in the coming weeks with the view to hold for a few years. Does anyone have a view on the long term prospects of COK. I see it hasn't been discussed for about a year now.


----------



## Real1ty (20 April 2009)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



Bhenn said:


> Got a tip off from an associate that this stock would be good to add to my portfolio at the moment. Am thinking about having a small play at it in the coming weeks with the view to hold for a few years. Does anyone have a view on the long term prospects of COK. I see it hasn't been discussed for about a year now.




What were the reasons that your associate gave you for his "tip off" that this stock would be good for you?

What is your risk tolerance, where do you see coal prices going in the future, will the global slowdown be protracted or will there be a bounce back next year, etc etc

These are just a couple of the questions you need to ask yourself before you buy shares in any coal miner.


----------



## Bhenn (20 April 2009)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Like many stocks, COK is trading at a lot lower than it was a year or so ago. Given I am in it for the long haul and she sudies the markets a lot (she is not involved in the company or any other financial institutions), I believe she deemed it to be a handy acquistions for my long term time frame. Given the relatively small investment I will make and my age (20), I have a high risk tolerance, and basically am looking to acquire as many stocks as I can at th moment with the view that the market will bounce back strongly in the next 1.5 to 3 years.

As far as where I think coal prices may be headed, I am not sure. I do not have the experience or knowledge to make a call on this.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bushrat (22 September 2009)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

announcement - COK has increased its resource to 335Mt...breaking out on increased volumes. Appears to have bottomed


----------



## wanlad1 (8 January 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Wedge breaking to the upside on good volume, with no ann out would suggest a technical break out. Maybe on the expectations of an ANN

Chart can be view here!


From their last presentation "no cap raises" to be concerned about as will be self funding this year as a producer

LOOKING AHEAD
• In production
• Self-funded outlook for 2010/2011
• 50% production growth next 2-3 years requires no new major infrastructure/capital
• Major coal buyers hold strategic shareholdings
• PCI/Thermal assets - aligned to global demand growth
• 3-5 year target - establish position as significant, independent producer
• 2010 coal price forecasts rising


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 January 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



wanlad1 said:


> Wedge breaking to the upside on good volume, with no ann out would suggest a technical break out. Maybe on the expectations of an ANN
> 
> Chart can be view here!
> 
> ...




Cheers for the chart wl1.

Great to see COK firming up out of its flacid slumber. Also great to see it firming and shooting to the upside. 

DISC: Still holding COK.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 January 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



GumbyLearner said:


> Cheers for the chart wl1.
> 
> Great to see COK firming up out of its flacid slumber. Also great to see it firming and shooting to the upside.
> 
> DISC: Still holding COK.




I thought I'd post the chart GL as it resembles a pattern seen in the Wyckoff Method of stock patterns. Falling through the ice, and then finding support on increased vol in Sept-Nov 09 and now taking off.

Nice to have gotten in a few days ago, good on you for holding. A link to the Wyckoff Method.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Stock-Mar...---Step-Four-of-the-Wyckoff-Method&id=1355282

gg


----------



## Go Nuke (11 January 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

I sold some BRM to buy back into COK.

Have done alright with this stock in the past so think its time to re invest.

I'm amazed it didn't get a speeding ticket on Friday though Utterly amazed actually.

Ive seen stocks get one for ALOT less.

Always good to see COK on the up and up


----------



## lucifuge (11 January 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

The recent Copenhagen climate talks effecting falling into disarray can only benefit coal companies (generally). My gut tells me coal stocks will come back hard. I personally feel its worth the risk to get into some newcomers or small-caps; where there is real growth potential. Having said that I'm taking a decent jab at both COK and JAL.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (18 February 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Hey, long time reader first time poster. 

I've been holding the COK for sometime now. Picked mine up at 23c and could have made a lot by selling on the up's and buying on the lows. Unfortunately I lack the plums to do such things! 

Just wondering what people are currently thinking about this one? Has anything fundamentally changed since it reached the lofty peaks of +$1? There seem to be some genuine mining guru's around here, would love to hear some opinions. 

I tell everyone who will listen to me to get some COK action - glad to see there are some fans around here.


----------



## eddyeagle (23 February 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

From The Age on the weekend:


_Stand by for a market re-rating of Queensland coal producer Cockatoo Coal (ASX: COK). The stock closed at 40 ¢ on Friday, continuing its sideways trading pattern despite two key events for the group which are now being promoted to investors in an eastern-state roadshow.

The first was the conversion in the December quarter of the group's 62.5 per cent-owned Baralaba coal mine in the Bowen Basin from loss maker to money earner. Acquired from US coal producer Peabody in late 2008, the PCI/thermal coal mine generated its first positive cash flow, of $2.67 million, in the December quarter.

Cockatoo has knocked the operation's cost structure into shape and is now comfortable in forecasting production costs of $100 a tonne on a predicted 2010 production of 550,000 tonnes (60 per cent PCI, 40 per cent thermal).

It's not the world's biggest mine. But the plan is for a 50 per cent low-cost expansion to 750,000 tonnes within two years ahead of an eventual push in the Bowen Basin to 3 million tonnes a year over the next three to five years. Then there is the longer-term plan to be a 3-4 million tonne (thermal) producer from the Surat Basin.

The longer-term ambitions are dependent on Cockatoo getting the required allocations of rail and port infrastructure. Competition is hot. But unlike a lot of would-be producers, Cockatoo has got the kudos and street cred that comes from having turned a loss-making mine in to a profitable show.

If there was nothing else at play, the market could be excused for leaving Cockatoo shares to trade sideways because of the uncertainty on just what infrastructure allocations the company will secure in support of its plans to become a 6 million tonne-a-year producer, if not 9 million tonnes a year.

But there is something else at play - the strong expectation that that PCI (a lower cost alternative to coking coal) prices are about to take off while thermal prices at least remain at historically high levels. Last year's contract price for PCI was $US85-$US90 a tonne. Consensus is that this year's contract price should come in about $US140 a tonne. Once that becomes a reality, analyst valuations of the stock could be interesting reading._




Also, Fat Prophets upgraded COK to a BUY last week.


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 February 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

The Fat have had a buy on this for a long while.

If you really believe in COK you'll invest and watch it rise.


----------



## noirua (23 February 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



eddyeagle said:


> From The Age on the weekend:
> _Stand by for a market re-rating of Queensland coal producer Cockatoo Coal (ASX: COK). The stock closed at 40 ¢ on Friday, continuing its sideways trading pattern despite two key events for the group which are now being promoted to investors in an eastern-state roadshow.
> 
> Cockatoo has knocked the operation's cost structure into shape and is now comfortable in forecasting production costs of $100 a tonne on a predicted 2010 production of 550,000 tonnes (60 per cent PCI, 40 per cent thermal).
> ...



_

Production cost is very high at $100 per tonne and royalties on sales would make it very difficult to show a profit in PCI or thermal coal. The thermal coal forward price to 2015 is only about US$107 a tonne and this would be a reasonable reason for the share price struggling a bit (Present spot price at Newcastle is about US$94 a tonne)._


----------



## Lance Uppercut (25 February 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



noirua said:


> Production cost is very high at $100 per tonne and royalties on sales would make it very difficult to show a profit in PCI or thermal coal. The thermal coal forward price to 2015 is only about US$107 a tonne and this would be a reasonable reason for the share price struggling a bit (Present spot price at Newcastle is about US$94 a tonne).




From today's Citigroup market summary;

_PCI Markets Tightening: MCC contributes ~30% of the seaborne PCI market and is therefore
well positioned to benefit from an expected appreciation in the PCI price. We understand current
spot hard coking coal pricing is low US$200/t. MCC noted that historically PCI pricing to hard
coking coal had averaged a discount of ~20-30%. MCC is hopeful of achieving a discount rate
toward the lower end of this range. Using a 20% discount and US$200/t implies a PCI price of
~US$160/t. This would be significantly better than our current PCI price estimate for JFY10 of
US$130/t and provides upside potential._


----------



## lucifuge (12 March 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

heads-up all....for what it's worth, Wise Owl recently did a report on Cockatoo Coal with a target price of 65c. 

http://www.cockatoocoal.com.au/cok/index.cfm?LinkServID=22A28C07-BF7A-A95E-013616D6C8506F51&showMeta=0


----------



## Miner (12 March 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



lucifuge said:


> heads-up all....for what it's worth, Wise Owl recently :did a report on Cockatoo Coal with a target price of 65c.
> 
> http://www.cockatoocoal.com.au/cok/index.cfm?LinkServID=22A28C07-BF7A-A95E-013616D6C8506F51&showMeta=0






GumbyLearner said:


> The Fat have had a buy on this for a long while.
> 
> If you really believe in COK you'll invest and watch it rise.




Thanks Lucifuge for the update.
COK should do better IMO but please see comment from GUMBY Learner as well.
Interesting however. I held COK religiously and faithfully and just dumped them last week


----------



## YELNATS (2 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Very encouraging shareholder report "On the Perch" just received for the month of April includes
Quote
*Cockatoo Coal delivers maiden net profit for 1HFY2010*
Cockatoo Coal and its controlled entities announced on 15 March a maiden
net profit of $103,655.
This is a major milestone for Cockatoo, offering tangible proof of how the
acquisition and overhaul of the Baralaba mine is derisking the Company’s future.
The Company’s ability to generate profits – which can lift substantially given
the fresh news of rising PCI coal prices – is a key differentiator of life as a
production company – compared to Cockatoo’s former life as a non‐revenue generating explorer.
As a result, Cockatoo Coal can now reasonably plan to self‐ fund its aggressive organic growth plans over then next 18+months,
without requiring support from the capital markets.
These plans include a 50% production increase in the next 1‐2 years, as well as an aggressive 5‐drill, $16m annual drilling
campaign across its Bowen and Surat Basin exploration tenements in calendar 2010.
Unquote

I still hold this stock, although well underwater, however, now looking to add to holdings in view of much better outlook.


----------



## kerosam (4 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

it is unfortunately about the ship carrying coal leaking oil. but do you guys think it is going to affect COK's prices on Tuesday?


----------



## lucifuge (5 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



kerosam said:


> it is unfortunately about the ship carrying coal leaking oil. but do you guys think it is going to affect COK's prices on Tuesday?




I certainly hope so!   A drop in share price for COK can only mean one thing for me ......buy more!!


----------



## noirua (5 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Firstly, I haven't bought the stock yet, still hesitating.

COK have an average cost basis on production of A$98 a tonne - not forgetting royalties on sales they need a price for coal in the range US$105 to US$110 per tonne to break roughly even.
PCI coal is well above this price and everything augers well providing we don't see a slump back to US$70 a tonne for thermal and PCI coal being sold as thermal -  as it was only last year.

Above is the gamble, but so are all the small mining stocks - bar none.

If you see PCI coal trading in 2010/11 at above US$150 a tonne and thermal over US$125 per tonne, then, it's good news for Cockatoo Coal.


----------



## eddyeagle (8 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

What a jump in a week for COK! I was one cent away from getting stopped out last week at 33c and a week later it is 30% up!

Massive volume today too…

Do people think this is due to the Macarthur takeover?


----------



## coffee_snob (9 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Hey all

Just saw that COK have just put out a new announcement regarding the Surrat project.

Exciting stuff


----------



## eddyeagle (9 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Up another 11% today - flying! Check out the volume!!!

Got the double whammy of the Macarthur bidding war and a resource upgrade: 






_Highlights
 Increase in total of all classifications of JORC Resources in the Surat projects to 415.7
million tonnes, up 24% from 335.2 million tonnes.
 A 118.6 million tonne JORC Inferred Resource has been defined for the Tin Hut Creek
project in EPCs 1134 and 813 (MDLA 430), with a strip ratio of 7.4:1 to a depth of 150
metres, over an area of 1,029 hectares.
 The Tin Hut Creek Resource represents a 55.3 million tonnes, or 47%, increase on the
previously announced resource.
 The Tin Hut Creek Inferred Resource is now in excess of 7.0 kilometres in length and up
to 2.5 kilometres wide and remains open to the north, south, east and west.
 MDLA 430 has been lodged over the Tin Hut Creek project in EPCs 1134 and 813.
 Purchase of freehold title within the Tin Hut Creek project area.
 Nineteen drill holes completed for 2,070 metres since the last update, located in the Tin
Hut Creek project area.
 The Tin Hut Creek project drilling program, comprising open holes and coal quality core
holes, is set to recommence following ground conditions improving after the wet weather
experienced in February and March.
 A 75.6 million tonne JORC Inferred Resource has been defined for the Davies Road
project in EPCs 1041 and 813, with a strip ratio of 9.5:1 to a depth of 150 metres, over an
area of 724 hectares.
 The Davies Road Resource represents a 25.2 million tonnes, or 33%, increase on the
previously announced resource.
 MDLA 433 has been lodged over the Bottle Tree project in EPC 813.
 Four hundred and forty six holes drilled in the Surat Basin projects for 55,280 metres.
 Recent drilling has cumulative down hole coal intercepts of up to 15.9 metres with an
average thickness of 9.1 metres._


----------



## lucifuge (11 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Cockatoo coal rose above the 23.6% Fibonacci retracement (based on from previous highs (of 2007) to lows (of 2008)). The lead up to this had been witnessing increasing volumes per day, the last being the greatest. 

This last volume (Friday Apr 9th 2010) represents the greatest volume associated with a positive day for the entire history of the stock


----------



## l3xm4rk (12 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Up another ~20% today.

Been watching this one for a couple of weeks now - had it down as a buy at $0.515 as a breakup from ~12-month resistance line which would have been hit this morning on open (only paper trading at the moment as I'm just starting out).

Still has resistance at higher levels from a couple of years ago, but that's much older.

Will be interesting to see the first pullback (and the volume at this time).


----------



## vincent191 (20 April 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Today's announcement is it good or bad, I am not very good at interpretating coal drilling results. Any other good news on COK??


----------



## andrew08 (14 May 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

This company shot up 20% yesterday with no announcements out and has held today. I've seen the new report out valuing the company at 70c but this was out before yesterdays run. Does anyone here following COK have any ideas why this may have happened?


http://www.cockatoocoal.com.au/cok/...041BA8D-92F4-372F-1D56FD02F0FC0072&showMeta=0


----------



## noirua (3 June 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

I've bought cockatoo Coal whilst not being happy about the production costs. Is it cheap or not? I've opted for the cheaper side but not over confident, we shall see.


----------



## noirua (12 June 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



noirua said:


> I've bought cockatoo Coal whilst not being happy about the production costs. Is it cheap or not? I've opted for the cheaper side but not over confident, we shall see.




More confidence with a lower Aussie, if it holds, as this helps profitability at Cockatoo. Probably fairly priced with the rest of the sector but increasingly solid all the same.
High mining costs are now down below $100 per tonne and the previous half year was somewhat ruined by heavy persistent rain. With MCC the last of the PCI coal miners quoted.


----------



## stefan_invester (12 July 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

wow 
last week was amazing for COK and this week is imo looking to be the same
whent from 0.405 last week to 0.485 today 
and with decreasing volumes...
does anyone have any news on this? i would really like to know 
thanks


----------



## hee (14 July 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Please see the announcement on 7/7/2010 from COK
COK has purchase agreement with Anglo America's 5 Australian mines with KEPCO & POSCO.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2010)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Hmmmmmmmmmm yes for all the happy talk but Cockatoo they are advancing quickly and increasing risk.
Just entered into a Possible agreement with Mitsui to purchase 51% interest in their Surat Basin assets - more info needed from COK on this. 

Basically though folks, the company in the year to 30/6/10 shipped out 236 thousand tonnes of PCI coal and 377 thousand tonnes of thermal from the high cost Buralaba mine. Not that much really, though coal profits were booked for the year but not that much- $8.2m. If thermal coal prices fall or the Aussie$ goes to par with the greenback profitability here is not good.

In the first Qtr 2011 tax year COK shipments to 30/9/2010 need to be closely looked at. 

291 holes drilled at Woori Project and 494 holes at Surat. Shows the company is going for it. Could clean up if coal prices stay high otherwise they're in the stew.


----------



## UMike (6 January 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

The recent flooding must be causing them difficulties.

Not much from them since last weeks annoucement about having to initiate a detailed pit dewatering program.


----------



## RaymondJ (8 January 2011)

*Cockatoo Coal COK*

Hello Investors does anyone have any news or ideas on Cockatoo coal. It is an Australian coal miner with mines in QLD and NSW. It has been making new discoveries and has significantly increased its holdings and reserves. With cockeing coal predicted to rise significantly this year I thought this might look ok. Currently the mines in Qld are flooded and the SP is down, Im wondering for how long? Any tell what you think of this one. bye for now


----------



## RaymondJ (8 January 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



UMike said:


> The recent flooding must be causing them difficulties.
> 
> Not much from them since last weeks annoucement about having to initiate a detailed pit dewatering program.




I just saw this thread and Ive been watching COK for the past week and it is now down with a lot of other miners who have been flooded. I think it might be worth a closer inspection. Ive been reading that spot coal prices are set to jump because of lack of supply mainly due to the flooding.  What do other people think of this opportunity??
bye


----------



## Miner (8 January 2011)

*Re: Cockatoo Coal COK*

Hi Raymond

thanks for your effort.
Please note there is an existing thread on COK  and suggest you please visit that thread and share your comments.

Regards


----------



## UMike (10 January 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Seems that COK has just been incinvienienced.
below taken from thier Ann - 10-01-2011

"The following update is provided:
• No Company or contract personnel associated with the mine have been injured as a result of
the flooding.
• All Baralaba mine’s key capital assets, including offices, workshop and coal processing
equipment at Baralaba mine remain undamaged and on high ground.
• Advising a timetable for recommencement of Baralaba main pit production is currently
premature, given the extent of current flooding and uncertainty regarding future weather
patterns. At a minimum however, a production delay of some weeks and potentially longer
should be anticipated.
• The Company has sufficient cash reserves to meet the relatively low fixed costs of this small
(50,000 tonne/month) mining operation during any reasonably foreseeable restoration period.
Typically less than 20% of the mine’s quarterly operating costs are from fixed costs.
• Peak flood levels in the region have passed, and access to the mine by Cockatoo staff is
occurring today to conduct a safety audit, and preliminary assessment.
• Cockatoo has activated its water management plan, and dewatering processes will begin
once approvals are in place. Mining engineers, hydrologists and environmental scientists will
work in conjunction with the relevant Queensland Government departments to ensure all
dewatering is conducted in a safe, efficient and environmentally sound manner.
• The Company anticipates providing more detail on the timetable for dewatering and
recommencement of production once these activities have been undertaken."

First time in my life I forgot to pull an order so I am in at 47.5c. 
Was spewing when it got to 46c but it is now ~50.5c

In for the long haul anyways.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 January 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



UMike said:


> Seems that COK has just been incinvienienced.
> below taken from thier Ann - 10-01-11



Not only the mines but haulage from them. Some recent aerials.


----------



## UMike (4 February 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



UMike said:


> First time in my life I forgot to pull an order so I am in at 47.5c.
> Was spewing when it got to 46c but it is now ~50.5c
> 
> In for the long haul anyways.



Well not that long. Out at 55c. 15% in a few weeks.


Surely they are going to be more greatly affected by Yasi and the coming rains?


----------



## notting (24 August 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Gone into trading halt.
One of the best valued coal miners around.
Flood issues well and truely over.  Whatching it.


----------



## Knight_744 (24 August 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Just read the following:

UPDATE 1-SK Networks in talks to buy majority stake in Cockatoo - source
Tue Aug 23, 2011 10:00am GMT  Print | Single Page[-] Text [+] * SK Networks in talks for about 50 pct stake - source

* Deal worth about $1 billion - media report (Adds comments from SK Networks, media report)

SEOUL Aug 23 (Reuters) - South Korea's SK Networks Co Ltd is in talks to buy a majority stake in Australian coal producer Cockatoo Coal Ltd , a source told Reuters on Tuesday.

"SK Networks is in talks with Cockatoo Coal to buy an about 50 percent stake and exercise management rights," said the source with knowledge of the negotiations, without disclosing the value of the potential deal.

A media report on Tuesday said SK Networks was "in last-stage talks" to buy a more than 50 percent stake in the coal producer for about $1 billion.

The report said Cockatoo was seeking investors to fund projects, adding: "A fierce bidding competition is underway between Korean and Chinese companies."

A spokesman for SK Networks, a resources and trading unit of conglomerate SK Group, said he was looking into the report.

According to Reuters data, Cockatoo Coal has a total market value of $364.5 million, and shareholders include units of POSCO 005490.KS and Korea Electric Power Corp . (Reporting by Meeyoung Cho, Ju-min Park and Hyunjoo Jin; Editing by Chris Lewis)


 © Thomson Reuters 2011 All rights reserved


----------



## notting (24 August 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Thanks Knight,
Great work.


----------



## YELNATS (24 August 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



Knight_744 said:


> Just read the following:
> 
> UPDATE 1-SK Networks in talks to buy majority stake in Cockatoo - source
> Tue Aug 23, 2011 10:00am GMT  Print | Single Page[-] Text [+] * SK Networks in talks for about 50 pct stake - source
> ...




Does this mean we can expect a bid for COK from South Korea by the end of the week? What would be a fair price for COK shares, bearing mind their assets and potential earnings?

Simplistically, if the deal is worth $1 billion and their last price was 35c and current market cap is $364.5 million, the offer should be around $1.

I hold some COK shares and at the current price they owe me some.


----------



## notting (24 August 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

I have heard consensus valuations prior to this play of around. 70c Per share.
I own alot of it and it owes me very little hence I'm feeling good today


----------



## qldfrog (24 August 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



notting said:


> I have heard consensus valuations prior to this play of around. 70c Per share.
> I own alot of it and it owes me very little hence I'm feeling good today



kept this one for a while and gave up with them two weeks again...damned a bit of insider trading could have helped me there 
a loss here another loss tomorrow
anyway was due and is now coming well done for the less impatient


----------



## notting (24 August 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

There was no indications from the stock price movements, so no way to know. I had it and have been building on it as a keeper because it's sitting on a great resource of quality coal that is in high demand at present. 
Just bad luck sorry to hear you got out snoops.
Resource stocks are still very much in demand there's plenty out there!


----------



## notting (25 August 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Hard to believe it traded at .385 whilst it's being fought over!(according to whispers)
Big buying at the end of the day taking it up to %27.5 lift for the day.
Not bad. The real action hasn't even started yet.  Hope it drifts down again.


----------



## TMC93 (25 August 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Had a good day today on these ones, hopefully this is just the beginning. Bought at 0.48 and then 0.39 so will wait and see. Outlook still looks positive though.


----------



## notting (15 November 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Sudden bounce!!
This has been very flat during all the recent termoil.
It is said to be in play. This is old news.
Todays move is dramatic compaired to very recent flatness between 38c and 39.5c


----------



## YELNATS (15 November 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



notting said:


> Sudden bounce!!
> This has been very flat during all the recent termoil.
> It is said to be in play. This is old news.
> Todays move is dramatic compaired to very recent flatness between 38c and 39.5c




Wot? Only a 1.5 cent increase to a high of 41 cents?


----------



## notting (15 November 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



YELNATS said:


> Wot? Only a 1.5 cent increase to a high of 41 cents?




It just hasn't done that for a while in a negative market today it stands out for me as unusually stronger. Am just noting that.


----------



## oldblue (15 November 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Fair point there, notting. A 3.8% rise in today's market is not to be sneezed at! I'd like to see a bit more volume go with the rise though before getting too excited.


----------



## TMC93 (30 November 2011)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

A good day for COK shareholders, 6% rise.


----------



## notting (12 March 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Shocker of a deal lifts shares by 20%!!
SK Networks lifts it's stake to 40% at a so called premium to a pathetic last closing price which was the lowest close for ages!!
The company was probably worth over 70c per share! Prior.
No take over, nothing for share holders.
COK has now got more money to do things which is about the only positive.
Share holders were expecting a take over.
I was going to put big big bucks into this one, not now.
I guess you should suspect that a company that calls itself Cokatoo coal might be run by Gallahs!


----------



## notting (23 April 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatook Coal*

SK Networks re-neg on the deal!!
Fantastic.
Well, except that now COK will probably need a massive capital raising to fund themselves.
Unless SK come back with a full tilt bid after COK continues to tank as it did today amid the new funding uncertainty coupled with loss of faith from share holders over the SK deal.
Too speculative to take a position on this new development at this point.
But with May chaos, could get insanely low!


----------



## TMC93 (24 April 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

I got out with a small profit at 42c i think, i had stopped following them really so i probably fluked that one. Will keep an eye on them as they are a solid business from a local point of view, my old man told me to look at them because he is a supplier of theirs and said they are extremely good payers. Will add it to the research list


----------



## notting (24 April 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Was down 17% or so at one point.
Couldn't help myself!
So I did!


----------



## Chasero (25 April 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



notting said:


> Was down 17% or so at one point.
> Couldn't help myself!
> So I did!




Selling does seem a bit overdone... COK near it's 52 week lows, lots of buying in at 26-27c. It managed to close at 28c on Tuesday. Don't think it'll stay at this price for too much longer?

According to the age:

Failed equity bid ruffles Cockatoo
Author: PADDY MANNING
Date: 24/04/2012
Words: 273
Publication: The Age
Section: Business
Page: 4

COCKATOO Coal will need to raise fresh equity by the end of the year to develop its mining projects, after Korean shareholder SK Networks withdrew from a planned $313 million placement.

The placement would have lifted SK's stake in Cockatoo from 5.5 per cent to 40 per cent but, at 53.5? a share, was priced at a steep premium to the market. Cockatoo shares dropped 2.5? or 7.25 per cent to 34? yesterday, compounding heavy falls since February.

Cockatoo is expanding its producing Baralaba mine in the Bowen Basin, and has a number of other Surat Basin development projects to fund, including Woori. Cockatoo sold 49 per cent of Woori to a subsidiary of Japan's Mitsui Coal in March for $37.3 million.

Asian utilities and steel mills own 32 per cent of Cockatoo  including POSCO (13.3 per cent), SK, Kores (4.1 per cent), Indonesia's Harum Energy (4.1 per cent), Korea East-West Power (2.9 per cent) and Kepco (2 per cent).

Wilson HTM analyst Andrew Pedler said these shareholders were "genuinely committed" to Cockatoo and its projects and said the company had a "reasonable prospect" of raising equity as it was in a better position than other emerging coal producers without cashflow.

Cockatoo said SK cited "prioritisation of investment opportunities . . . and the ongoing uncertainty in global markets".

Mr Pedler said Cockatoo would need to raise "less than half" the amount of equity SK was to have contributed.

CLSA analyst James Stewart said the announcement was negative for Cockatoo, which could move to sell down Baralaba, expected to produce 750,000 tonnes of PCI coal with plans to expand that to 3.5 million tonnes by 2014. He said it was most likely an Asian steel mill would inject capital and secure offtake from Baralaba.


----------



## Miner (28 April 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*



Chasero said:


> Selling does seem a bit overdone... COK near it's 52 week lows, lots of buying in at 26-27c. It managed to close at 28c on Tuesday. Don't think it'll stay at this price for too much longer?
> 
> According to the age:
> 
> ...





Good reference.
I personally think COK would not be waiting for long time.
It is because the quality of coal is metallurgical - coke. That is a premium product and not available. It will be driven by iron ore demand however from blast furnances in steel mill.
The losing of partner is a temporary phenomenon. COK will get a financier who will probably offer a much lower price than SK Network - but it will be still a money.
The fact is one of the directors put $540,000 to buy heaps of COK shares at 27 cents is a good sign.
So I opened my travel kitty and put some money to buy at 27 cents for a smallest parcel.


----------



## notting (28 April 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Full tilt bid coming in my opinion.
Committed steak holders should have told management and SK to go stick it.
The director is acting fast so it cannot be insider trading whilst SK pretends to walk away.


----------



## notting (18 May 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

The price is now totally insane!
I have baught more.  It's not necessarily "a trade" at this point however if you are prepaired to invest and wait.  Personally I think it's an absolute craker!
Rembering, I have both lost and won back fortunes before!!!


----------



## TMC93 (18 May 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

I thought the same however i was a few days too early and entered at $0.27. Only a small parcel and more than happy to hold on as long as i have to. Hopefully once they get their Baralaba Mine up to a good production then we might see a rise in the share price, not too phased about the drop recently as investors cash out as they announced a pretty hefty drop in profits for their last announcement.


----------



## notting (3 October 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Having a better morning.
I haven't heard any news.
Maybe something in the Financial Rampview?


----------



## Out Too Soon (19 November 2012)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

129 buyers for 8,428,978 units	86 sellers for 4,698,246 units  

Positive buying pressure today, cant say much else positive about this one- disclosure- serves me right for buying into "dirty old coal"    :shake:   Chart should turn around though if the buying pressure keeps up, fingers crossed


----------



## notting (6 April 2013)

*Re: COK - Cockatoo Coal*

Pretty awesome day today with the sector in the dog house.
Then again I suppose it's only bounced back to where it was 3 weeks ago.
Great upgrade and financing improvements making it pretty attractive for any country wanting to continue to import the best coal.
Even if coal stays slumped COK will be fine at these levels providing it gets the partner, take over or finance.  It's done bankable studies so very likely to be get through the recent panic!
Will be watching it closely to go sick on!

Disclaimer - I’ve been in and out of it and have been buying it since it fell through 10.5c which may have seemed stupid technically but fundamentally this is ridiculously priced if it and coal get over the slump.


----------



## System (30 November 2016)

On November 30th, 2016, Cockatoo Coal Limited (COK) changed its name and ASX code to Baralaba Coal Company Limited (BCL).


----------



## System (22 August 2018)

On August 22nd, 2018, Baralaba Coal Company Limited changed its name to Bunji Corporation Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 April 2020)

gone .... from what I can ascertain

Came across this, but nothing on ASX site (unless i got the spelling wrong)



> Pure Foods Tasmania, which operates Tasmanian Pate and Woodbridge Smokehouse packaged salmon and trout, made a subdued debut on the stock exchange on Thursday.
> 
> Pure Foods Tasmania raised $3.5 million in new capital at an issue price of 20¢ each. It headed onto the ASX via a *back-door listing using the shell of Bunji Corporation. T*he group's first trades on Thursday were at 20c...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 April 2020)

_oh, there it is, still under the old ticker. _

*BUNJI CORPORATION LIMITED details*
Operation of a premium food business in Tasmania


> Managing director Michael Cooper said both businesses produced robust sales in March and early April as he aimed to build a company for the long term. "People are spoiling themselves a little bit: The Zoom catch-ups and Friday evening drinks and that sort of thing,'' Mr Cooper said.
> 
> There had also been extra demand in line with the broader spike in grocery sales at Coles and Woolies.. Government restrictions on the hospitality industry meant that households were looking for more variety in meals, and demand had been strong during March and early April. "People are eating at home and I believe that will be the case for some time,'' he said.





> The Tasmanian Pate business sells its products in Woolworths supermarkets and at warehouse giant Costco, and is also a private label supplier to Aldi. The Woodbridge Smokehouse business exports about 60 per cent of its product, and Mr Cooper said its main destinations of Hong Kong and Singapore had proved robust amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> "So far, so good,'' he said.





> He said Pure Foods Tasmania was in a good position to make bolt-on acquisitions and then extract synergies. "The opportunities are on the other side of the fence."
> 
> The economic fallout from the coronavirus pandemic would weaken some competitors, and elevate the number of potential acquisition targets.
> 
> "I think we're in the right space.''


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 May 2020)

PUREFOODS TASMANIA - LISTED ON ASX

Pure Foods Tasmania Limited (Company or PFT) will commence trading on the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) 30 April after successfully completing its Public Offer raising $3.5 million. The company has completed its change of name from Bunji Corporation Limited and will list under the code BCL with the *code changing to PFT* from Tuesday 5 May 2020.

_MD Michael Cooper said the group was eyeing long-term organic growth along with potential acquisitions. He said he will not be checking the share price every day. "I'm not the sort of guy who will be looking at a screen all the time. I'll be looking at the screen in a year's time,'' he said._

_He said Pure Foods Tasmania was in a good position to make bolt-on acquisitions and then extract synergies. "The opportunities are on the other side of the fence."_

_The economic fallout from the coronavirus pandemic would weaken some competitors, and elevate the number of potential acquisition targets. "I think we're in the right space.''_


----------



## System (5 May 2020)

On May 5th, 2020, 99 Bunji Corporation Limited (BCL) changed its name and ASX code to Pure Foods Tasmania Limited (PFT).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 July 2020)

pure Tasmanian :
"_WBSH produces some of the most subtlety flavoured ocean trout and Atlantic salmon available anywhere in the world today_."

also, spot the creative tension:
a) _"Our *purpose-built *smokehouse and processing facility combines *time-honoured* methods with *world’s best practice *smoking methods"._
b) _"PFT is well advanced with its *automation *project and new product development."_


----------



## UMike (1 August 2020)

*PFT BRANDS*












They are also investing an plant based Foods.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 August 2020)

_"Our partnership with Bruny [Island Cheese] has introduced new consumers to PFT. Since launching five weeks ago, we have seen an uplift of 33% in our customer base. The success of this partnership has proven the power of Tasmanian produce when combined in an “offer” (such as a gourmet hamper). It supports PFT’s strategy of establishing JVs with complimentary food and beverage players in Tasmania and thus facilitating greater distribution capacity and reach into mainland Australia and the rest of the world."_

- there is cachet in *Brand Tasmania*, but distribution to the mainland and RoW will be tricky. Will alliances be effective? Quality and quantity; getting foodstuffs to outlets and to customers with minimal wastage. Tricky.


----------



## Country Lad (5 August 2020)

The PFT chart is a bit young so trends are taken with a grain of salt, but the P&F is a break and the trading and market sentiment has been looking (as per the knife ad) very, very, very good for the past few days.
The Darvas box is not really a Darvas - not enough points.


----------



## Country Lad (6 August 2020)

Might be small bikkies but like the Peter Russel-Clark's pan the announcement is also very, very, very good

_Pure Foods Tasmania Limited (ASX code: PFT) would like to update the market on the launch of its new Premium Pate:
● PFT will launch 3 premium 150g “Homestead by Tasmanian Pate” products into 
Woolworths nationally; and
● The 3 varieties are all produced in Tasmania with a focus on using 100% Tasmanian ingredients where possible.
A key feature of the momentum in our product development is continuing to innovate and
expand the PFT product range.
The new range will be available in over 850 Woolworths stores from mid October 2020. We have been working closely with our major customers to identify key trends in growth  categories._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 August 2020)

interesting: up 20%. Getting on to supermarket shelves can be a mixed blessing because the margin can squeeze. and if the volume isn't there, then _adios_. But it does help that WOW (and COL for that matter) is becoming less undifferentiated, with Metro and other verticals. I suspect Tassie Paté will do better in Surry Hills compared to Dubbo.


----------



## galumay (6 August 2020)

Tough business to be in I reckon. TGR is the only food producer I hold, and its a low conviction hold!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 August 2020)

90%+ in this month.

 Creaming it in the August comp.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 90%+ in this month.
> 
> Creaming it in the August comp.



and "creaming it" with an entry to the _Misleading Labelling _category







> .. launch of our new *Plant Based Dairy range, New Pastures*. A key feature of this momentum is continuing to innovate and expand PFT’s product range and take the lead from market and consumer trends. The 5 varieties are all produced in Tasmania using Tasmanian ingredients where possible. Products include Original Oat Melt, Smoked Oat Cheese, Aged Cashew Cheese, Almond Greek Feta & Cultured Oat Butter. The plant-based cheese market is likely to grow at a CAGR of over 15% during the period 2018–2024



not milk, not cheese, not dairy. Not a problem, we'll piggy back off the nutritionally beneficial and supply this stuff to the dietarily challenged.

This announcement was on morning of  21/08, so it hasn't gone anywhere (_well timed, Aug comp winner_)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

PFT is moving into the ready-to-eat meals segment with the acquisition of Daly Potato Company (of Sorell), a company that sells prepackaged gourmet products including potato salad, mashed potato, and cauliflower and broccoli in a sauce.

▪ DPC recorded $2M sales revenue in FY20; 
▪ National footprint through major retail chains, including opening the doors with Coles & Metcash which Pure Foods Tasmania currently does not trade with;
▪ Launch of several new products in FY21 expected to significantly increase revenue; 
▪ Mayonnaise is produced in-house for all Daly products and potentially is the basis for a range of new premium mayonnaise-based products; 
▪ Expands “meal solutions” and “vegan” product options; 
▪ Synergistic benefits through combined distribution, IP sharing and substantial costs savings following consolidation; 
▪ Family backs itself with ~78% of purchase price to be paid in PFT scrip, based on current share price

Chief executive Michael Cooper said on Wednesday it was part of a bigger push into the $1 billion ready-to-eat meals segment, as households consumed more at home during COVID-19. He also foreshadowed a new range of plant-based products under the New Pastures brand that will come to market next month.


----------



## Country Lad (1 October 2020)

When I bought this in July #130 above and later said an announcement was only small bikkies, I thought it would maybe slowly increase till I lost patience with it as I have never been a food company person (other than milk and associated products).  

What I noticed at the time but since forgot about is the small number of issued shares (now still only 44.4 million).  So any small bikkies announcements will have an impact on the (rapidly increasing)  share price.  This may be a longer term holding than I first thought.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2021)

▪ FY21 sales revenue of $8.2 million up 94% vs FY20 (including revenue from acquisitions) with all divisions delivering positive revenue growth 
▪ Woodbridge Smokehouse increased sales by 90% v FY20  
▪ Strong growth in ecommerce sales, up 332% vs FY20 
▪ Active growth in stockists from 300 in FY20 to 2000 in FY21  
▪ Positive EBITDA for all five business entities  
▪ Group EBITDA for FY21 of ($461,150) vs FY20 $41,009 
▪ Investment of over $400k in marketing, brand and new product development to drive further growth in FY22 
▪ $2.3 million invested in the acquisitions of Daly Potato, Lauds Plant Based Foods and The Cashew Creamery  
▪ $3.5 million invested in plant & equipment to underpin growth 
▪ Group continues to remain well funded with a Net cash position of $1.6 million as at 30 June 2021 and a further $1.235 million in undrawn debt facilities


----------

